# hdmi cable from pc to hdready tv



## jedda| (Jan 10, 2012)

hey im new to this,but i need help with a HDMI cable,i got it connected to my pc and tv,its a lg 42 pcr1-zh tv and i have a ATI radeon hd 4770 card,running windows 7 with asus computer.not laptop,stasjonery.i get no signal and feel i have tried everything,can someone please help?i really want this to workbut dont know what to do anymore,i want to have my tv as the screen.please reply or send email to jamiealantanner@hotmail.no


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 10, 2012)

Open AMD/ATI control panel, click desktop management>creating and arranging displays.
does anything besides your primary monitor show.

Secondly rebooting the computer with only the hdmi connected should at least display BIOS if you cant see that then you may have a bad cable or you tv may need special configuration.


----------



## jedda| (Jan 12, 2012)

okey thanks now i found it on the control center and it has found the device i hover the mouse over it and it says tv (disabled).but when i right click and try to duplicate it says duplication of displays over multiple graphics processers  supported.what do i do now ? :S


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2012)

jedda| said:


> okey thanks now i found it on the control center and it has found the device i hover the mouse over it and it says tv (disabled).but when i right click and try to duplicate it says duplication of displays over multiple graphics processers  supported.what do i do now ? :S



try hitting windows key + p, change to extend/duplicate.


----------



## jedda| (Jan 12, 2012)

it says no signal on the tv :S tried wind key+p but still no signal :S is there anything i should install?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2012)

jedda| said:


> it says no signal on the tv :S tried wind key+p but still no signal :S is there anything i should install?



is the TV on the right source/input?


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 13, 2012)

Try this....turn off pc.
Connect HDMI into a different jack.
Make sure HDMI is connected to pc.
Change the tv to cable or satellite or something that shows a picture.
Turn on pc.
Answer questions put forth by tv.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Jan 13, 2012)

It's probably your HDMI cable that's causing the issue. I was once plagued with the same problem. I had purchased a brand new HDMI cable $25, connected it to my TV, Windows nor ATI program detected my TV set, so I replaced the HDMI cable with a cheaper one; and it has worked flawlessly since then.


----------



## jedda| (Jan 13, 2012)

yeah this is a brand new hdmi cable so i cant see why it doesn work,i think it is one of those "gold plated" hdmi cables if that helps anyone?


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 13, 2012)

Is the HDMI plugged into an HDMI port on your 4770 and not on the main I/O shield (that is the part above the graphics card that has most of your USB ports on it)? If it's connected to the main I/O shield, that is literally another graphics processor, as the error stated.


----------

